# سوال للعاملين بالسعودية بخصوص شركة الراشد والمنقور للمقاولات هام جدا



## amrloih (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الرجاء من الاخوه الافاضل افادتي عن شركة الراشد للمقاولات ومقرها الرياض هل سمع بها احد وما حجم الشركة في السوق وبتعامل الناس بما يرضي الله ولا لا 
انا مهندس خريج 2006 معروض علية راتب 5500 ريال + بدل سكن + بدل انتقال + اجازه وتذاكر طيران ارجو من الاخوه مساعدتي لاختيار التصرف المناسب 
عاجل ارجو المساعده


----------



## amrloih (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*الرجاء الاهتمام*

الرجاء المساعده يااخوان مفيش وقت مهدش يعرف الشركة ولا اية


----------



## darweesh_ali (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الراتب شوية يابشمهندس


----------



## mido_132 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

إسال على بدل السكن كم شهر وبدل الإنتقال لو وصل ل 9 في الشهر يبقى معقول


----------



## amrloih (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*هل الشركة ذات سمعه طيبة*

يارت من اخواني الخبراء المساعده هل الشركة تتمتع بسمعه طيبة ولا مفيش حد سمع عنها
بدل السكن 3 اشهر والموصلات 10 % من الراتب الشهري


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شركة الراشد المنقور شركة مقاولات مقرها الرياض بشارع على بن أبى طالب بجوار بندة وانا اسمع انها شركة كويسة ومعظمها هنود بس سمعت ان لها نظام كويس وهى تختلف عن شركة الراشد للمقاولات فى شركة أخرى وخلينى أسالك تانى


----------



## amrloih (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يلبشمهندس احمد على اهتمامك وارجو منك تزويدي بماتعرفة عن الشركة ويارت بسرعة المهم عندي سمعه الشركة بتعامل الناس كويس اما بالنسبة للراتب بماذا تنصحني ومارايك


----------



## mido_132 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الراتب كدة شوية فعلا بكج تقريبا 6920 وبصراحة مش الراتب الكويس ده غالبا راتب أساسي بدون البدلات يعني متوسط الرواتب لدفعة 2006 (6500- 7000) + بدل (سكن ومواصلات) في شركات تانية وخاصة أنت لسه جاي محتاج تتفق على راتب معقول وخصوصا زيادة الراتب احيانا بتاخد وقت أما بالنسبة لشركة الراشد للمقاولات دي شركة كبيرة المنقور بصراحة معرفهاش وربنا يوفقك حيث كان


----------



## رجل الأعمال (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الشركة كويسة وحجم أعمالها كويس مهياش كبيره أوي لاكن حجم أعمالها الأيام دي مع التوسع في السعودية كويس اما بالنسبه للراتب هو مهواش ممتاز أوي بس يمشي حاله وربنا يوفقك ياهندسه.


----------



## aladino ksa (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اذا كانت شركه الراشد للتجارة والمقاولات انا بقوللك ماتقبل العرض ده انا شغال فيها تحت اجرائات نقل الكفاله مراقب تشطيبات هتندم والله ارفع راتبك حتي8000ريال والبدلات


----------



## oc1045 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اذا كنت تقصد شركة عبدالرحمن سعد الراشد وأولاده المحدودة شركة كويسة ولكن الادارة كلها سورية ولا يحبون المصريين وعندهم تعصب للسوريين أي انك لن تشعر بالراحة لان كل المهندسين رؤسائك في العمل سوريين - كما انهم لا يعينون المندسين المصريين الا حديثي التخرج فقط


----------



## القاطع (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الاسم الحالي للشركة هو شركة محمد محمد الراشد للتجارة والمقاولات وهي شركة محترمة وأصحابها أناس محترمون 

أنصحك بها وفيها تقييم سنوي للعاملين وإذا أثبت وجودك فالراتب سوف يزيد بشكل أوتوماتيكي .


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعة شركة الراشد غير شركة الراشد والمنقور خالص


----------



## amrloih (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل الاخوه الذين قدموا لي النصيحة وعلى اهتمامهم انا توكلت على اللة وان شاء اللة السفر قريب بس ياخواني بعض المشاركات ذكرت رواتب اظن انها مبالغ يعني انا سئلت بعض الاخوه والزملاء لي هناك في السعودية 
لم يسمعوا بهذه الارقام واخبروني انة كبداية لانة لم اعمل في السعودية من قبل تعتبر جيده وللعلم ايها الاخوه ان احد زملائي يعمل في مكتب العطيشان (مكتب استشاري ) وهو دفعه 2001 ويعمل في الرياض منذ حوالي سنتين تقريبا ومرتبة الشامل 9500 ريال ولي صديق اخر دفعه 2001 يعمل في السعودية منذ حوالي اربع سنوات مرتبة شامل 11000 ريال يعمل لدى شركة مقاولات ولي صديق اخر يعمل في عسير لدى شركة مقاولات دفعه 2007 منذ سنة مرتبة شامل 6000 ريال فلا ادري من اين جئتم بهذه الارقام ليست كل المشاركات طبعا مبالغ فيها ولكن بعضها 

واود ان اشكر اخي ( القاطع () شكرا كبيرا حيث انة افادني باسم الشركة وهي شركة محمد محمد الراشد حيث انه حتى زملائي العاملين هناك حصل لهم خطا بنها وبين شركة الراشد للمقاولات ومشكور جدا اخي القاطع على مساعدتك

وارجو من الاخوه اللذين يبالغوا في مسالة الرواتب ان اسئلهم هل لهم احد يعمل بمثل هذه الرواتب في السعودية وماهي الشركات التي تعطي هذه المرتبات خصوصا لمهندس ياتي للعمل للسعودية لاول مره 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز انا اعرف مهندس شغال فى الشركه دى شغال فيها من حوالى 6 شهور هو شغال حاليا فى مشروع بالجيزان وهو مشروع بميزانيه تقريبا 2 مليار ريال وهو مشروع عباره عن فلل سكنيه والاداره فى الشركه دى معظمها سوريه وانا سمعت منه انهم مش كويسين فى المعامله بس لو انت متزوج هتتعب فيها شويه لان موضوع استقدام الزوجه فيها بياخد وقت كبير جدا يعنى ممكن تاخد 7 او 8 شهور او اكتر فلازم تتفق معاهم على كل حاجه ولو عايز تاخد رقم تليفونه وتكلمه هيفيدك اكتر انا تحت امرك


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اقصد شركة الراشد طبعا


----------



## amrloih (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس ولكن صاحبك هذا يعمل في شركة الراشد للمقاولات 
ولا شركة محمد محمد الراشد للمقاولات (الراشد والمنقور سابقا ومقرها الرياض ) 
وزي ما اخبرني الاخ القاطع ان العاملين في شركة محمد محمد الراشد اغلبيتهم هنود وليسوا سورين 
ارجو منك تاكيد ذلك وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## engineer112 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

bos ana 3aref el sherka de kowaies gada
howa el moratab shewaia bas el ayam de sha3ál


----------



## م/عيسى محمد (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الشركة موجودة بجرير بالرياض حجم اعمالها كبير لكن المعاملة بينك ومابينهم حتي لو وحشين اللي هيحكم بينكم العقد


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

والله هو يعمل فى شركة الراشد ومقرها الرياض وزى ماقولتلك هى واخده مشروع كبير حاليا بالجيزان فى الجنوب لو قدرت تسال عن المواقع اللى الشركه واخداها هتتاكد من الموضوع ده هى من حيث الشغل كويسه وحجم اعمالها كبير جدا وليها سمعه كويسه بس زى ماقولتلك هو بيقولى ان مدير المشروع سورى ومش كويس معاهم انا بقولك اللى سمعته منه مش اكتر وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله على فكره المهندس ده دفعة 2001


----------



## amrloih (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على اهتمامك اخي الكريم بس فية فرق بين الراشد للمقاولات 
ومحمد محمد الراشد للمقاولات ودية شركة تاكدت فعلا ان اغلبية العاملين فيها هنود


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

علشان نقول الخلاصة يا جماعة شركة الراشد للتجارة والمقاولات ومقرها الرياض بشارع المعذر والى هية واخدة مشروع سكن النازحين بجيزان على الحدود مع اليمن وهى انشاء فلل بريكاست دى شركة غير شركة الراشد والمنقور الى مقرها بردة الرياض كما ذكرت بشارع على بن ابى طالب بجوار بندة والله الموفق


----------



## مهنماري (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
يا أخ عمرو أنا باشتغل في الشركة دي محمد محمد الراشد (الراشد والمنقور سابقا) مقر الإدارة في الرياض في حي الملز
عايز تعرف إيه؟
قالولك هتشتغل في أي موقع؟ وفي مدينة إيه؟
ابعتلي وقولي عايز تعرف إيه وأنا تحت امرك


----------



## amrloih (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الشغل في الرياض مشروع اية لسة مش عارف
بس ياريت يامهندس منهماري تقولي على طريقة معاملة الشركة للموظفين اية اخبرها كويسة ولا اية 
وكمان عايز اعرف الراتب بتعاي مقارنة بالعاملين فيها كويس ولا اية رايك وهل هناك زيادات في الرواتب ام لا 
ويااخي انا متزوج هل اجراءات استقدام الزوجة في الشركة بتاخد وقت هما قالوا بعد 3 اشهر بس في ناس خوفني ان المده ممكن تزيد وماذا عن مصاريف الاستقدام علية ولا على الشركة وتذكره الطيران للزوجة اول مره على مين 
ارجو الافاده وشكرا


----------



## مهنماري (15 سبتمبر 2011)

طريقة المعاملة بتختلف حسب مدير المشروع وأخلاقه وسياسته وجنسيته طبعا.....الإدارة في الشركة ليست احترافية يعني مفيش سياسة ثابتة بتمشي على الكل فكل مدير وهواه....ده العيب الأساسي في الشركة إنها نفهاش هيكل إداري منظم يعرف كل واحد إيه اللي و إيه اللي عليه.
الراتب بتاعك مقارنة المهندسين المصريين اللي في الشركة فهو مظبوط وإن كان مرتبات الشركة عامة تعتبر أقل شوية من اللي ممكن تاخده في أماكن تانية.
بالنسبة لموضوع الزيادة فمتعدمش عليه لإن على ما يزودوك ممكن بعد أكتر من سنة ومتتوقعش زيادة محترمة ومتتوقع بونس برضه زي شركات المقاولات التانية (البونس بيروح لمدير المشروع وهوه ومزاجه بقة يا يوزع يا ميوزعش أو يوزع كلام فارغ).
بالنسبة لاستقدام الزوجة فدي المفروض مصاريفها عليهم (بتتكلف 2000 ريال من السعودية ) وتذاكر طيران ليك وللزوجة وطفلين رايح جاي مرة في السنة في ميعاد أجزتك السنوية (بس أهم حاجة تتأكد من العرض اللي يبعتهولك إن فيه الكلام ده ولوجيت العقد بيكون مكتوب فيه الكلام ده.
إنت طبعا مش هتقدر تعمل استقدام زوجة غير بعد ما تطلعلك الإقامة. الإقامة تطلع إمتى بقة ده انت وحظك معاهم بس المفروض بحد أقصى 3 شهور يكون طلعلك إقامة يعني تقدر تقول إن أقصى حاجة لاستقدام الزوجة ممكن يكون 4 شهور.
غالبا المشروع هيكون في الطائف لإن هو ده الشغل اللي موجود في الشركة دلوقتي في جامعة الطائف بس همة مبيقولوش للناس إنهم هيروحوا الطائف غير بعد مبيوصلوا السعودية .......عامة الطائف مش وحشة وأن كانت ليست مدينة بالمعنى المعروف زي الرياض أو جدة بس فيها مميزات عنهم.
عامة همة بيلتزموا بالعرض اللي بيعتهولك ولما بتيجي بتمضي عقد بنفس الكلام.

طبعا كل واحد أدرى بظروفه ومفيش قاعدة عامة لموضوع السفر ده بس أنا رأيي الشخصي إن لو انت شغال في مصر وشركتك ماشي حالها يبقى ده مش العرض العرض المغري اللي يخليك تفكر تسيب مكانك ...بس لو مقفلة معاك في مصر يبقى استخير واتكل على الله......وربنا يوفقك للفيه الخير ليك


----------



## hazemhany (16 سبتمبر 2011)

يابشمهندس حرام ترخص نفسك كده ...5000 ريال ده مرتب مهندس حديث التخرج .....مترخصوش نفسكم كده ..انت خبرة 5 سنين ..يعني هنا في بلدك مش هتاخد اقل من 3000 ل 4000 جنيه ويمكن اكتر..واسمك في بلدك ...مش متغرب ومتبهدل في بلد تانية ....ياريت تراجع نفسك لأنك كده بتأذي اخوانك المهنسين قبل ماتأذي نفسك لأن كده عمر ما السعوديين هيفكروا يدونا حقنا الذي نستحقه طالما فيه ناس بترضي الرواتب الهذيلة دي ..


----------

